# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  fluctuation du son

## Speed41

Bonjour,


Quand j'coute de la musique (MP3 ou CD audio) ou que je regarde des vidos sur le web (youtube par exemple), le son n'est pas toujours stable. Au dbut j'ai mit a sur le compte de mes vieilles enceintes, je les ai donc changs et a continus.

Ce problme n'est pas constant.

Avez vous une ide, je suis sous XP.
 ::merci::

----------

